# poor man diet



## Tonysgettinleg (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey brothers Im going thru a ruff time money wise---really tuff,what kind of diet could you guys recomend for weight lose -goin cheap.Im not raell badly overweight. Im 180 -5'11-tryin to get rid of the love hands. and beer belly. And yes I quit drinkin -,currently drinkin lots of water and Asian stir fry.This is only my 3rd day and man am I tired of stir fry ..work-out cardio-followed by circut training usually about 30 min. cardio again    :sniper:   :welcome: 
                                                thx
                                                        Tony


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 1, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> Hey brothers Im going thru a ruff time money wise---really tuff,what kind of diet could you guys recomend for weight lose -goin cheap.Im not raell badly overweight. Im 180 -5'11-tryin to get rid of the love hands. and beer belly. And yes I quit drinkin -,currently drinkin lots of water and Asian stir fry.This is only my 3rd day and man am I tired of stir fry ..work-out cardio-followed by circut training usually about 30 min. cardio again    :sniper:   :welcome:
> thx
> Tony




quick way to do it is to avoid bad carbs and all sugar and junk food (soda, chips, candy, etc...) eat ONLY high protein, clean carbs.


----------

